
Ask HN: Podcasts and transcripts? - DoreenMichele
A couple of questions:<p>First, do podcasts without transcripts even work on HN? Like if it is a good podcast, can it get any traction without a transcript?<p>Second, are there free or cheap ways to create transcripts for existing podcasts?<p>Thanks.
======
brudgers
In the context of Hacker News, I think podcasts struggle because of
opportunity cost. The long form format means that someone has to devote 10's
of minutes to consumption before making informed comments. While this is true
of video as well, I think video struggles a bit less because of higher
information density (including semi-standardization of ratings via Youtube)
and the ability to provide readable content in the form of titles upfront for
context and slides throughout. Even facial expressions help when there is
video of a podcast. Video is easier to skim.

One step further is that mediocre audio makes podcasts painful to consume.
Video can get away with mediocre audio and mediocre video at the same time.
Probably has something to do with the way brains process the world across two
senses versus one sense.

I'm not sure how much of a difference a transcript really makes on HN, except
that the transcript of a _good_ podcast has a reasonable chance of standing on
its own as an interview...particularly if the transcript is edited into a more
cohesive interview. No idea about cheap and free services, other than I don't
think transcripts matter much on HN.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Thank you. That's all really good feedback.

------
PaulHoule
My filtering system tries to get rid of podcasts when it can. I just don't
have time to listen to them.

